# Time to move on!!!



## desiibond (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi Fellow TDF members,

As this forum is going from bad to worse and none of the admins care to listen to us, I have decided to move on to TechEnclave. Recently, ads like the rollover BenQ and the slowness of forum is very frustrating. I will still be doing very minimal amount of posts here but will not be initiating any new posts. you can find me online at:

twitter: www.twitter.com/desiibond
Techenclave: desiibond
gmail: desiibond@gmail.com and amarendra.bandla@gmail.com

I have found many new friends and gained knowledge in all these years and I am thankful to Digit for that. I really do wish that this forum will get better.

Take care guys.


----------



## crawwww (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2009)

All the best. 

I'm myself wondering that why the fu(k, I'm still at this forum. Seriously, it's the time to move on.

The forum is on decline since April 2008 when that ugly red lipstick theme was introduced. Since then, the forum is dying a slow death. Hopes were revived when we the screenshots of the much hyped, "ThinkDigit v3" were shown to us. Forum screenshots were not shown to us and we were expecting it to be very good, but when the switch was made, forum's theme was made more crappier.

I do believe that the Admins/Team Digit can solve the problems, but it has been too late. All the members who used to post have moved on. People don't even have the motivation to post and solve the queries of the people. Earlier there was a very healthy environment, now the forum feels like an empty space.

One more thing, seeing the ugliness of the forum, I doubt that anyone will bother to register. TechEnclave is a perfect example of a well managed forum with a beautiful theme and also with the right integration of advertisements.

We all know that ranting is NOT a solution, but what else can we do?

Forum looks 10x better this way:
*img46.imageshack.us/img46/1323/snapshot2k.png

oh btw,


			
				Digit forum said:
			
		

> *The following errors occurred with your submission:*
> This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 26 seconds.



In April, we'll be celebrating 2nd ceremony of 'kaput AJAX'.

tbh, the Open Source section died the day praka123 was banned. And then, victor_rambo/Rohan Shenoy was also banned.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 25, 2009)

Well.......I joined TE too....!! But never going to leave Digit. As it is my first source of steping in to Tech World.

I dont think leaving the forum wud help. Why not help our old DIGIT to make it young again....!!


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 25, 2009)

@desiibond, dude please at least visit to see u've got any PMs...

And, one thing for sure, if knowledge and experience like u goes away from here, don't know what will happen to newbies??

we don't have many experts in h/w and s/w sections....u know...

well, best of luck...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 25, 2009)

^ He's rite.


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2009)

btw, Forum loads very fast for me. I'm happy with the loading time.


----------



## dreams (Dec 25, 2009)

Well decision made desiibond..only diff is, u took some of ur time to mention that u r leavin, but many others hv just vanished. From a tech forum, this forum is more active in this section. 

Once in a while, do visit. God knows what could happen to TDF in the coming months.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 25, 2009)

Wake up call for Admins


----------



## quan chi (Dec 25, 2009)

yes the forum has become damn slow.i dont know why the admin do not do anything about it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 25, 2009)

Ye'r leavin' the forum just for slow loadin' times?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 25, 2009)

> Ye'r leavin' the forum just for slow loadin' times?


You got a point there. I still like this forum.

Anyway guys start giving us your TE ids so that we can get friendly there
mine is :- Jojothedragon


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 25, 2009)

this sucks


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 25, 2009)

Ya......TE is really fast, the Quick reply feature works perfectly fine, the ads are not placed strategically.

Well......I agree too with NVIDIAGeek and jojothedragon. I'm not going to leave TDF. It was my first step in Tech World and both TDF and Digit Mag itself has helped a lot in developing my knowledge in field of IT, Technology, Gadets.

I think admins should start caring about our old TDF and do the necessary modifications.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 25, 2009)

^I came here a year ago & I've become a gamin' psychopath!


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2009)

We are all here just because of the 'emotional factor', otherwise I don't see any reason.


----------



## Aspire (Dec 25, 2009)

Time to move off.........


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 25, 2009)

ico said:


> We are all here just because of the 'emotional factor', otherwise I don't see any reason.



+1

Ain't that the truth.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 25, 2009)

DIGIT should make some changes to the forum. They're makin' it more heavy. PSN Forum's so pleasant, to the eyes as well as the bandwidth.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 25, 2009)

I am okay with Digit ! Except for the few advertisements! hmm not few phewwww many.
  Its so difficult managing to find the post reply button amongst these advertisements.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 25, 2009)

I am here only for the Football thread and the seldom standoffs at the mobile section.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 25, 2009)

bloody hell how i dont know!! half of the digitians are on techenclave. allright meet me there too.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 25, 2009)

Let's get the things straight, I am noob in computers. My contribution to the forum was nil to be precise. I love this forum so much that I have accidentally typed the forum's URL instead of the site's URL for uncountable times. I visit this forum 20-30 times a day. All these are because of the level of affection i am having to this forum. this forum is what made me a midicore noob from an absolute noob. The server downs are really notable to me. And glitches in quick reply. And it has been many days since i saw a TDF admin opening a thread about saying something or sharing a view about something. I think they have gave up on this forum.

To TDF officials:I don't care what is the theme you use, your server downs, glitches, Terrible ads placing, bugs, absence admins and mods, no encouragement, no nothing. I am not going to leave thinkdigit.com/forum until digit closes it's forum. Even then it will be on my fist opera speed dial(you can call me TDF nerd).

Please digit, give a fu(k about us. We are not here to make the money.Many of the honorable members visit the forum just to solve the problems of many other people by which they will not get even a single pie. And this is how you respect them?

good going TDF... keep loosing all of your valuable members.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 25, 2009)

^^^^^^I completely agree with u. The case is same with me.

TDF admins should start thinking about the Forum. I was shocked to see the TE Forum so fast. I can browse, reply, open new threads in just some sec's with my torrent running. I never saw TDF to even refresh a page when I'm running utorrent. I need to pause the torrent each time. And I dunno how many times I've clicked that BenQ ad while clicking "New Posts" after they placed that roll over ad there.

The mods there are so active, and the ads are really strategically placed, the quick reply feature works perfectly fine.

Dunno when the mods or admins wud see this thread and take action.

I love Digit mag and TDF, I'm never going to leave them but sorry to say it's becoming like govt of India, no one listens, no one doesn't take any action.


----------



## Coool (Dec 25, 2009)

Earlier i used to visit every hour.. Now once in 3-4days..


----------



## dreams (Dec 25, 2009)

As most said, I learnt abt technology and computers from the digit mag. next is this forum. Out of 15 tabs always open on my FF, this is the only tech forum. I dont think I wil leave here, as all said, emotional factor doesnt allow me.
I dont bother abt the glitches or the ads(ad muncher takes care).
Please admins and mods, have a look at tis wonderful forum. Bring joy in all the members face atleast on 2010. Hoping some miracle to happen.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

People come, people leave. Life moves on. I've been on TDF for more than 7 years now, I guess (maybe even more, I don't remember when I registered with my old id); and I have seen a lot of people come and go. Nothing changes.



ico said:


> We are all here just because of the 'emotional factor', otherwise I don't see any reason.


I'd have to agree on that with you.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Now i realized - i wont leave TDF @ any cause , here evryone is cool , i cannot leave a cool forum *


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 26, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> +1
> 
> Ain't that the truth.



Obviously !!!




Coool said:


> Earlier i used to visit every hour.. Now once in 3-4days..



Same here ....i used to love this forum. But sadly, love never gave any good returns to me  !!


----------



## azzu (Dec 26, 2009)

this forum is really going backwards now
lot of members shifting to other forums including me 
hope admins do something now


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 26, 2009)

I wish that admins get time to see this thread.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 26, 2009)

its been 1 day and still no reply


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 26, 2009)

Rite.....!!


----------



## Chirag (Dec 26, 2009)

Why you even need a reply? Even if you get one, it would be from one of the Digit team employee saying that he will put it forward to the superior beings and he himself can't do anything.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 26, 2009)

^^^Lolzz....!!


----------



## Anorion (Dec 26, 2009)

Sigh.
A thread like this comes along every month - not your fault at all. We do listen though. The site load is faster because of a caching issue with the images. The bugs are fewer. The rollover ads... well, that was somebody's great idea, donno who. I will just say it again, if you want to directly reach someone, write in mails to editor@thinkdigit.com, instead of posting on the forum. Your efforts will bear more fruit in that way.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 26, 2009)

There is also erodov. And techarena ?


----------



## CA50 (Dec 26, 2009)

I am also not satisfied with the forum performance. I joined this forum back in 2007, but i was offline most of the time in 2008, now i am back. but the forum is so cold. There is no interesting thread. Even there are very less replies to the thread. I cannot fine many old members like VishalGupta (a real geek), chootacheeta etc. 

Many members have vanished from this thread, the remaining members either don`t visit this forum or they are not interested. Now a days our problems are not solved quickly instead we have to wait for a long time. Yesterday i posted a thread in Software section, till now there is not a single reply.

To tell the truth, i am also getting bore from this thread. I will be joining TE soon with same ID. though i will not leave this thread permanently, still my visit will be less.

I really miss the old forum where everything was hot. The thread were 2 grt. The members and their replies awesome. I am not encouraging you to leave this thread but not you have to accept this - DF SUCKS!!!

---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------

hi fnds I joined TE now

Id is CA50


----------



## Anorion (Dec 26, 2009)

We are all like minded people, and I guess we will find ways to discuss our interests irrespective of the platform, whether it is here or elsewhere... after all, every forum lives off the same tech community, of which we are all a part. The best topics and the "hot" threads are more or less the same everywhere, so I will personally not grudge anyone moving on or thinking that there is a better option elsewhere.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 26, 2009)

Well then!! Enjoy the footage about TE's anti tdf meet 
[youtube]QNntq1DXsEg[/youtube]


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 26, 2009)

DiGiT foRum is The King!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 26, 2009)

^^^Cant agree.........but it can be......!!

No doubt Digit mag is India's No. 1 magazine.

The case is same with "Mera bharat mahan" or like "Bharat is duniya ka sabse accha desh hai"


----------



## din (Dec 26, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> People come, people leave. Life moves on. I've been on TDF for more than 7 years now, I guess (maybe even more, I don't remember when I registered with my old id); and I have seen a lot of people come and go. Nothing changes.



Exactly !

Only thing is, the generation change. When I joined, the members were all mature (not by their age but by their posts and way of discussion) and they respected each other very much. Kept the same respect even on heated up discussions and wars. Then the Khaitan-Boy era came, that also ended it seems. But TDF will remain the same. 

And I agree with Anorion too.

I am away from TDF for some other reason, personal and wanted to do something more offline ! Was a member of some other tech forum too, but one thing is, I never felt being a part of a nice family except in TDF. I still love TDF will sure post whenever I can.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 26, 2009)

Digit magazine is best , But digit forum is worst ! still i cant leave this forum , when ever i open firefox my hand first click the TDF only !


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 26, 2009)

@ Din. My exact feeling.I mean i have joined almost all the forums there but Digit forum feels like a family.
   Ya we are few of the oldest members here..well literally and physically too  and we knew what it was then..still life moves on...Thanks Digit though for everything.! Happy to be part of a wonderful family.


----------



## azzu (Dec 26, 2009)

din said:


> Exactly !
> 
> Only thing is, the generation change. When I joined, the members were all mature (not by their age but by their posts and way of discussion) and they respected each other very much. Kept the same respect even on heated up discussions and wars. Then the Khaitan-Boy era came, that also ended it seems. But TDF will remain the same.


perfect


din said:


> never felt being a part of a nice family except in TDF.


perfectly said


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 27, 2009)

i have write many times year ago the admin are not able to manage the forum and also find the quality of information is not up to mark.Many old member are not visiting the forum and participation was decrease.I found many member are argue on spreading wrong information and started to prove they are write.Its very difficult to clarify the statement every time so i stop  visiting the forum regularly then i switch to ero and tec in both forum are very superior but Digit is my first tec forum in increment of my knowledge there good share of this forum and few members but most of them unviewable i don't no wat is the reason.But i recognize in game and technology section few old and new member are doing there job such name are (plz don't mind if i miss )comp@ddict,tkin,topgear,Ethan_hunt,NVIDIAGEEK,desibond sorry i there is long list but only these name strike in my mind now yup i miss The Conqueror,ax3,SAM9s and BMWSRPM sorry i confuse with this last name.I seen Ethan_Hunt yeh ladka bahut game khelta hai,ethan_hunt wat is ur record of playing  continuous game?mine was 6 day recently i have break it.


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2009)

Honestly speaking, a full width forum with a banner at the top and at the bottom would do wonders.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 27, 2009)

same here... have been thinking of moving for a long time..
anyway.. what are your suggestions?
techenclave seems to be the 1st choice of everyone
what do you all think abut the chip, erodov & techarena forums?
which is the best in terms of mature discussions & being active?
are there any other suggestions?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 27, 2009)

Completely agree with freshseasons and din
Well.....I also stepped in the Tech World holding the hands of Digit Magazine and then I came to know about TDF which gave me practical knowledge and help me gaining more knowledge in this tech field.

I wish that mods/admins make this forum better or may b best like Digit Mag.

But jo bhi ho I'm not going to leave this forum. Its really like a family here in TDF.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 27, 2009)

din said:


> Was a member of some other tech forum too, but one thing is, I never felt being a part of a nice family except in TDF. I still love TDF will sure post whenever I can.


I cannot agree more... I concur, Din Sir


----------



## Faun (Dec 27, 2009)

I like it.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 27, 2009)

din said:


> I never felt being a part of a nice family except in TDF. I still love TDF will sure post whenever I can.



Agreed!
TDF was my doorway to the tech world, to you guys, But now


----------



## amol48 (Dec 27, 2009)

Well practically I left the forum looong ago. But just come here to check PM's IF any. Earlier I used to visit TDF at least 5 times a day. But now not even once in 5 days!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 27, 2009)

You know what, people? TE sucks! It's havin' no eye-candy. And TDF loads fast with Opera Turbo. I love TDF! TE's not havin' the charm. For me.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 27, 2009)

i don`t think we visit tech forums for eye-candy. There must be gud topics, must be good luking, must be fast enough and what else the members must be satisfied with it.
TDF was gud, but that is not true now. In fact now it is sluggish. On the other hand TE is gug luking, the interface is clean, there are less ads to distract us. moreover the forum members are satisfied so you can see lots of them online most of the time.


----------



## magnet (Dec 27, 2009)

SOrry i came after a very long time on TDF after century as i m now more active on TE

Now i just want to tell my story  

As i might not able to reply again  or see your comments as this place has been made a joke

So many ads on single page..TDF is a bassic noob forum place .As a noob u buy their magazine and than thrown here..and here u get this ads....

Earlier it was better just basic template

ANyways i was forwarded to TE by an old friend of TDF quadmaster id as my doubt wasnt being entertain and staright up famboy fights over

Also while pming a mod i came to know he himself is tired of admin attitude (i cant name him...as i guess he may no longer be part of TDF now...or dont want to jeopardise his post if he is)...He said

That he had pm admin several time but he no longer is interested in forums stuff as they are more busy with the magazine design and stuff,reviwer for it and all....Admin at that time told straight that if things goes out of control tell him they will suspend the forum for some time being  so people get silence as time passes and thaey will reload the forum with clearing all threads saying database loss...

I myself for so long was unable to log with my id as i have same username passwd on all forum...and today again its working

And see what they done to forum just for click and they get pay they have placed ads miserably all over...

TDF admins needs to introspect whether they really want to run forum or just wants money from every damn publicity


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 27, 2009)

I've too left Digit..!!
Can find me online at:-
Twitter: *twitter.com/krazzywarrior
IRC: irc://irc.freenode.net/krow
TechEnclave: Krazzy Warrior
Email Id: krazzywarrior@yahoo.com


----------



## Anorion (Dec 27, 2009)

For the nth time, I am glad that this topic has come up. Thank you to everyone who liked us. Once again, a more direct way to get issues addressed is to mail them in to editor@thinkdigit.com, please do take the trouble to do this. 
Anything apart from cosmetic stuff that we can do, let us know, because we are listening... send in a PM. We no longer turn a blind eye to the mods. For cosmetic stuff, please, do mail in to editor@thinkdigit.com.


----------



## din (Dec 28, 2009)

Regarding ads - I never see even a single ad in this forum, I see the interface is neat and clean, I do not see any threads started by bots too. All using very simple FF addons.

Edited by Din

Check the next post's footer


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 28, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> People come, people leave. Life moves on. I've been on TDF for more than 7 years now, I guess (maybe even more, I don't remember when I registered with my old id); and I have seen a lot of people come and go. Nothing changes.
> 
> 
> I'd have to agree on that with you.



Same here.


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 28, 2009)

I find TE claustrophobic. Correct me if I am wrong but isn't TE guys insert banners after every reply or maybe I am not used to their laylout.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 28, 2009)

This is a comment from admin on TE, which is 100% true. 


> I could not help but smile at that. Seems desiibond thread started an avalanche.
> 
> *And also at the fact that you guys are behaving like a small town fella who just moved to a metro, quick reply works, edit works.*
> 
> Anyway nice to have all of you onboard and hope to see active participation from you all in the tech sections. Welcome to TE!


really, what other forum has basic things like quick reply/edit flawed? Even non tech forums are managed better.


----------



## dreams (Dec 28, 2009)

What's there in TE which is not here in TDF? To know it, registered myself in there too 
UserID - dre@ms

But will not leave TDF


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 28, 2009)

LOL, wat r u guys upto, proving how faithful u r or how much u hate/disappointed on TDF??

STOP!!! 

Nothing is going to change.
Admin(s) alone can't do anything (even if they want), it involves higher authorities.
If u want really some changes, voice ur opinions to editor by mail (even dat may not work   )


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 29, 2009)

Well there are some good things in TDF that TE misses.

* Thread content is not shown in tooltip in TE when user hovers over a thread title from the list of threads.

* The threads you have commented upon or have created, do not show up in the user CP subscribed threads. I find it easy to track the threads i am active in by just visiting the subscribed threads in TDF. In TE no such facility, although user can specifically subscribe which is ..meh.

* Even if many people hate TDF theme , i am one of the people who like this gray theme. Its easy on eyes and minimalistic (other than the header/footer/Ads crap which i have hidden through firefox extension).


btw, the bazaar/market section of TE is kicka$s, I dont think TDF will ever beat that.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 29, 2009)

I love TDF!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 29, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> * The threads you have commented upon or have created, do not show up in the user CP subscribed threads. I find it easy to track the threads i am active in by just visiting the subscribed threads in TDF. In TE no such facility, although user can specifically subscribe which is ..meh.



Dat depends upon ur settings. Go to User CP>Edit Settings>And choose anything other than "No subsciption" in "Default Subsciption Mode".

Both TE and TDF have this option.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 29, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> * Thread content is not shown in tooltip in TE when user hovers over a thread title from the list of threads.


tooltip is shown in TE..


----------



## Raaabo (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi guys,

I understand the complaints, and yes I'm guilty of being too busy to rectify things soon enough. Allow me to try and change that.

I will be working on fixing the strange ajax issue to begin with. The BenQ ad does not seem to malfunction for me, no matter how hard I try, so I'm stumped on what to repair there.

I also request all of you to go to *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=123086 and put up bug fix requests there, and I will try and sort them all out as soon as I can figure out what the problems are.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 29, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Dat depends upon ur settings. Go to User CP>Edit Settings>And choose anything other than "No subsciption" in "Default Subsciption Mode".
> 
> Both TE and TDF have this option.



Changed the setting, thx for the info. I hope it auto subscribes now.


*@Krazzy Warrior*, Click new posts link in the top menubar. You will get the list of new posts there, but no tooltip's on the thread titles, same with subscribed threads in CP. It only works if I visit the forum sections individually (which i never do, hence missed it).


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 29, 2009)

^^^Ya it'll auto subscribe now if u create a new post or reply to any. But in case if u just view the post and want to subscribe u need to manually subscribe to the thread.


@Raaaboo Thnx for replying after a long time. We'll surely post our complaints on that threads.


----------



## ico (Dec 29, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> * Thread content is not shown in tooltip in TE when user hovers over a thread title from the list of threads.


It is shown. 



tarey_g said:


> * The threads you have commented upon or have created, do not show up in the user CP subscribed threads. I find it easy to track the threads i am active in by just visiting the subscribed threads in TDF. In TE no such facility, although user can specifically subscribe which is ..meh.


This is actually the case with every vBulletin forum. 
Go to *User CP ----> Edit Options ----> Default Thread Subscription Mode* and select your option. I prefer 'No email notification'. After you do this, all the threads in which you reply or the ones you start will automatically be subscribed.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 29, 2009)

ico said:


> It is shown.



Click new posts link in the top menubar. You will get the list of new posts there, but no tooltip's on the thread titles, same with subscribed threads in CP. It only works if I visit the forum sections individually (which i never do, hence missed it).


----------



## ico (Dec 29, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> Click new posts link in the top menubar. You will get the list of new posts there, but no tooltip's on the thread titles, same with subscribed threads in CP. It only works if I visit the forum sections individually (which i never do, hence missed it).


Agreed.


----------

